# bell's palsy questions



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I have no experience with this disease but just wanted to say welcome to the forum. You may also want to post this thread in the health category so more folks with some experience may see it. Sorry your Abby has this potential diagnosis....


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

My neighbors 8 yr old golden( also named Abby has Bell's Palsy I will ask her more about it.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum.

I have never heard of Bell's palsy afflicting a dog, but a student of mine was diagnosed with it many years ago. Initially she had no control of the muscles on one side of her face, except that she could open and close her eye on the affected side. The treatment that I recall was "tincture of time," meaning just wait for it to subside. I think it took her several months months before she began to regain control of those muscles and I'm not sure she ever regained quite the same level of expressivity on that side of her face.

Here's a pointer to an article on canine Bell's Palsy, reporting on a study: Magnetic resonance imaging of ... [Vet Radiol Ultrasound. 2006 Jul-Aug] - PubMed - NCBI.

By the way, Google search results suggest that Lyme disease may be an underlying cause of canine Bell's palsy, so testing for that might be advisable if it has not already been done.

Good luck!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

What are your dog's symptoms? What makes her have a good day or bad day?


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Praying for your girl.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Are you talking about Horner's syndrome?


----------



## beguebunch (Jun 25, 2013)

the vet said it was bell's palsy and he said that if it was a virus (which is the normal cause) that it would subside in a month or so (this was over a year ago) and if it didn't then it was an autoimmune response and her body was essentially fighting itself. we don't know what causes the flare up just that some days the tightening of her face is worse than others and she grumbles a lot those days and sometimes limps on that side. The vet suggested just waiting it out (due to the cost of the MRI which is the only diagnostic tool for this) and considering her age. Today is good day though =)


----------

